# Ultrasound 93970 and 93971



## sue37412 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am looking for documentation guidelines for these two codes. Can someone help me? or at least tell me where to look
Suzan
sue37412@aol.com


----------



## sandra mitchell (Mar 31, 2010)

Documentation guidelines are published in the Ultrasound Coding User's Guide published by the American College of Radiology.


----------

